# Diving in Superior....



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As promised, I said I would post some pictures of the diving in Lake Superior..

You can click the picture for the link to the rest of the photo's.

Munising 06 pictures by FrightenersEntertainment - Photobucket


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool pictures, FE. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sunken ship? CooL!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I see scuba Steve in the picture. I think he used to be on the box of Wheaties too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Sunken ship? CooL!


That would be ships, Doc.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr soon very soon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr soon very soon


I'm looking into getting you and Bagged in for a discover SCUBA class this month. Would you be able to do a Sat.?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice pics Jeff. I wish the water was that clear around here! Everything we see when we dive here is BROWN!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Jeff's still trying to get me to do that. He has Kyra totally convinced and chomping at the bit. For me, it's probably going to take some sort of illegal pharmaceutical.  

Nice pix though, my friend! Are those ships sunk due to disaster or on purpose for artificial reefs?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

All were disaters except for the Selvic.
Here are some links to info on these shipwrecks.

Hettler
Bermuda
Smith Moore
Selvic


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you don't get any takers, I will got with you Suba FE. Sign me up. Of course if a big fish comes our way, take him out for us; will ya?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Jeff as long as I have prior knowledge of the saturday I can swing it....


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Lake superior is beautiful. It's amazing how clean the water is up there. my wife and I went for a boat ride around pictured rocks, the captain said that there are a few boats at the bottom of that harbor.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

have you ever dived for the Edmund Fitzgerald in Lake Superior? Where abouts in Lake superior were those pics taken? Im a fan of that lake since I grew up swimming in it.... is that a third eye on my head??? nah just a blemish... was swimming in good ol lake superior this weekend....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> Lake superior is beautiful. It's amazing how clean the water is up there. my wife and I went for a boat ride around pictured rocks, the captain said that there are a few boats at the bottom of that harbor.


Yeapers, if you would have taken the glass bottom boat tour you would have seen 2 of them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> have you ever dived for the Edmund Fitzgerald in Lake Superior? Where abouts in Lake superior were those pics taken? Im a fan of that lake since I grew up swimming in it.... is that a third eye on my head??? nah just a blemish... was swimming in good ol lake superior this weekend....


The Fitz is off limits, no one dives that anymore. It's located off of White Fish.
These pictures were taken in Munising.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I didnt know it was off limits. My pa dove it years and years and years ago. He had this neat rock he found near it and there was like a bowl hollowed out in it cuz there was this little rock that went around and around and around in it till it was perfectly round. His dumb girlfriend lost the little rock though.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm not sure why they put it off limits, though it could be from the deaths of some divers or because of the theft from the ship (considered a shrine for those how died.)


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I do remember it being somewhat unsafe. With the current the ship moves a bit, Could be the reason too.


----------

